# Regional annoyances



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, I'm from the Pacific Northwest. We don't claim to know much regarding food around here, aside from coffee, Pacific Salmon, Dungeness Crab, and maybe a couple of other things.

The thing that annoys me are the people who come to _my_ neighborhood, and then claim that _their_ neighborhood is the only place to get good... whatever. For instance, there are a lot of people from a certain notorious east-coast city who claim their city is the only place "real" pizza is ever made, despite what people from Italy might think. (There is even disagreement among towns in Italy over who makes the best pizza!) I won't even go into this east-coast city's wacked-out pronunciations of various foreign foods, like gyros or jalapenos.

Then there is a mid-western city that claims to be the chili capital of the world, and yet they pour their "chili" over noodles, something that isn't even _allowed_ in the chili competitions in the states where chili came from. 

And speaking of the states where chili came from, the inhabitants there often scoff at the traditional method of alder-smoking the Indians have done around here for centuries. Apparently alder isn't "real" smoking wood.

I also know people from that afore-mentioned notorious city who claim it is impossible to get fresh fish in Seattle. I mean, come on! Seattle is a port city; you only need to go down to the piers to get fish right off the boat!

So what's my point? Okay, I know that as an individual, you can't do much about what your city or state claims. However, what you _can _do as an individual is refrain from commenting on how much better the food or anything else is back home, and maybe even learn something about the local food while you are at it. As to bragging about what you are used to and putting down what your hosts like, trust me. Most people don't want to hear it, even if you _are_ right.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

This has never bothered me. Unless someone makes a personal stab at something that I make, I enjoy hearing about all the different ways people make things or think theirs is the best and why.


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with TG. I love hearing that NY has the best pizza and then going there and experiencing it for myself. I can then make my own determination as to if I agree or not. I happen to agree that NY has the best pizza in general that I have ever had. 

On the other hand I was disapointed with Deep Dish Pizza in Chicago. I have had better (again only IMO) deep dish pizza elsewhere. 

Each person has their own tastes and opinions. I for one, love to hear about them and compare them to mine.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Aww, but, unlike you GB, I don't get a chance to try it for myself. LOL
I just have to take their word for it.

and as for the chili on pasta, I've never tried it, but, don't see that it wouldn't be good. Any meat dish, imo, is good with pasta, heck, just about anything is good with pasta.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2006)

It's a combination of regional pride and the understandable feeling that what you grew up eating is the best version of that food.  If you grew up eating rice pilaf with raisins in it, no pilaf that lacks raisins is going to taste right to you.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> and as for the chili on pasta, I've never tried it, but, don't see that it wouldn't be good. Any meat dish, imo, is good with pasta, heck, just about anything is good with pasta.


 
Ah, now, Texasgirl, you disappoint me. I thought _everyone_ in Texas knows what makes good chili, and that pasta ain't a part of it!


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's a combination of regional pride and the understandable feeling that what you grew up eating is the best version of that food. If you grew up eating rice pilaf with raisins in it, no pilaf that lacks raisins is going to taste right to you.


 
Sure. I agree. My point is, just don't go complaining to your host about the lack of raisins, or telling them how much better the pilaf is back home when they plunk some pilaf in front of you.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 22, 2006)

Kelly, This just my opinion, but I think your brush might be a little broad. More than a few times I've sat at a picnic table while a Texan and a Tennessean argued passionately about whether it was brisket or pork butt that was just a waste of a good smoke oven. I've never heard any malice in these discussions. Just friendly rivalry and pride of place.

In fact I think the influences that homogenize the pallet are much stronger and regional differences need to be cherished and preserved.

The snoot nosed disdain of some visitors, that is a mask for ignorance and intolerance is of course, what I think you meant in your post, and I agree that it's disgusting.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

There are regional and national diversities in cooking and naming the same dish.  For instance, I've just learned that the exotically name Greek gyros talked about here is our bog-standard, leave the pub-treat of a doner kebab!  Whodathunkit?

And the idea that the ONLY way to cook something is silly.  I cook 'national' dishes, like clooty dumplings, cottage pie, dundee cake etc.... but my cousins and sisters and sisters-in-law make the same dish.... None of them taste exactly the same - so what chance foreigners, with different milk, butter, flour etc making EXACTLY the same as my version?  Best to eat graciously, thank your hosts and then go home thinking 'thank god, next time I eat that, it'll be cooked the CORRECT way!)


----------



## Constance (Jun 22, 2006)

Living in beautiful Southern Illinois, this is a particular sore point with me, and here's why.
I ran a greenhouse business here for 22 years, and just about everyone in four counties came in sooner or later, plus a lot of travelers who saw my sign when they turned off the interstate to get food and gas.
A lot of people from upstate, Chicago in particular, choose to retire down here. Living expenses are cheaper, the pace here is slower, the people are friendly, and our warm season is two months longer. 
BUT...all I'd hear from them is, "In Chicago we have this...in Chicago we have that...yadda, yadda, yadda." 
I had to be courteous, so I couldn't suggest they go back to Chicago, but I finally came up with a good comeback.
"I wonder why nobody retires and moves to Chicago?"

I think it's a matter of good manners. If you're a guest in another city, or recently moved there, don't knock the local foods, customs, etc. 
If you're a guest...sure it's different. If it were the same, you might as well stay home. 
If you've recently moved, well, you're not in Kansas anymore, Dorothy. It's time to roll with the changes.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

We all come from a different background, with different experiences and customs.  And of course, every person has their own preferences.  If someone thinks certain things is the best FOR HIM/HER, it doesn't mean that person is right or wrong in any absolute manner.  It is just a personal opinion, which we all need to accept and respect, just as well as other people should with yours, if they don't particularly share your opinion. 

You are right about the issue with pizzas in Italy, and here also there are lots of regional prides.  But it should be more like a conversation piece with lots of positive stimulation, rather than a cause to pick a fight.

It doesn't mean we should argue and get hostile just because we don't share the same opinion upon certain things.  Like GB pointed out, you never know, you may learn something new from these "different" people.  Hey, the life may get easier and you will have a bit more peace of mind if you can ease up a bit more...


----------



## Hopz (Jun 22, 2006)

There ARE regional differences, usually based on historical ethnic migration patterns and availability of food supply.

But people in some places are just "naturally" better at some things than people in others. Here in Utah for instance they make the best Green Jello in the world... and probably as much of it as the rest of the world too.


----------



## The Z (Jun 22, 2006)

Kelly... In my opinion, it seems that you're doing the very thing that you're complaining about. I don't think there's "one singular right way" of doing anything. I have an open mind, especially where cooking is concerned. This is something you seem to be advocating in one breath... and then stating that "pasta ain't part of [good chili]". That is your opinion, but you seem to be stating it as fact.

(edited to add): This is not intended as a personal attack of any kind.  I'm only saying this to point out that we all have our preferences about what is done and what is simply NOT done.  I understand your point is more about people degrading what is available (or not) in your area.  I just see that as bad manners.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I agree with TG. I love hearing that NY has the best pizza and then going there and experiencing it for myself. I can then make my own determination as to if I agree or not. I happen to agree that NY has the best pizza in general that I have ever had.
> 
> On the other hand I was disapointed with Deep Dish Pizza in Chicago. I have had better (again only IMO) deep dish pizza elsewhere.
> 
> Each person has their own tastes and opinions. I for one, love to hear about them and compare them to mine.


 
I agree, to an extent. I just get tired of hearing about how even the movies are better back east. 

I've heard the same thing about Deep Dish Pizza in Chicago, BTW. It's a completely different thing out here. Some friends of mine went back east to visit relatives, and when they were in Chicago, they asked where the best place was to get Chicago-style deep dish pizza. Everyone had the same answer, so they went to the recommended place. They didn't like it at all.

I'm really not trying to be as intolerant here as I probably seem. I've been to states where the coffee was not very good, for example, no matter where I drank it. My point is, I drank it and refrained from commenting on it to the locals, who apparently thought it was just fine. And for them, it was. They didn't need me to come there and tell them what lousy coffee they were accustomed to drinking.

I just want the same consideration from the people who come here.

Perhaps it's different for you, but I was born and raised here, and most of the people I meet these days are from somewhere else. Really. An adult Washington native is a rarity these days, so I probably get more "opportunities" to hear how much better everything is elsewhere.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Ah, now, Texasgirl, you disappoint me. I thought _everyone_ in Texas knows what makes good chili, and that pasta ain't a part of it!


 
Well, sorry that disappoints you. My opinion is, just because Texas is known to make the best chili, doesn't mean that someone in another state can't make it just as good. And adding it to pasta doesn't make it any less tasty. 
I know how to make chili. I just don't care all that much for it.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 22, 2006)

I love going to cities that are famous for something, Kelly, maybe everything annoys you, you complain about this, you complain about trivia, does anything make you happy?


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Well, sorry that disappoints you. My opinion is, just because Texas is known to make the best chili, doesn't mean that someone in another state can't make it just as good. And adding it to pasta doesn't make it any less tasty.
> I know how to make chili. I just don't care all that much for it.


Please don't be offended; I was kidding. Sorry if that didn't come across the way I intended it to.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

_First off let me tell you that I think Seatte is one of the most fabulous cities in the country. We spent 5 months in Issaquah and couldnt stay away from the city. No fresh fish in Seattle? They've got to be kidding. Some of the best fish and oysters we've ever eaten was in the Seattle area, As for pizza, that's a very personal opinion. I've sat next to friends who said "this is the best pizza I've ever had" and thought to myself, "this is just as mediocre as it can get." _
_As for chili over noodles, this is more a midwestern thing and it's called Chili Size in restaurants. If people want to put chili over noodles, let them,  I love it and make it that way at home sometimes. Every region has it's own "thing" that is considered the best and that makes traveling so much more interesting. Don't let the critics bother you. Unfortunately Las Vegas, where I live, isn't famous for anything but gambling, but in Michigan where I spend my summers the fruits and veggies are to die for. Doesn't mean there isn't good produce in other parts of the country.  _


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> I love going to cities that are famous for something, Kelly, maybe everything annoys you, you complain about this, you complain about trivia, does anything make you happy?


 
Jimmy,

I love going to cities that are famous for things as well. I just don't like having people come to my city, and tell me how poorly we do whatever their city is famous for.

My whole point is, I wouldn't go to another place and say to the people there "this sucks" and yet I hear this frequently from people who come here from other places. This is rude behavior. 

Regional differences are great, and I love food from other parts of the country. So we do pizza differently here than folks do in Chicago. Who cares? So our lasagna is different, and our tacos, and our Ceasar salad, and our chicken, and our biscuits. We eat hash-browns instead of grits. Again, who cares? 

All I'm trying to say is that people should be polite when they go to where other people live, and not tell them how much better things are where they come from.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

Can I tell you that I was recently in an hotel in Perth.  When I was half way through breakfast, a group of young Americans came in, clutching their boxes of Kellogg's cereals, brought all the way from the US.... Yep, exactly the SAME cereals that were standing on the buffet.  Now that REALLY annoyed me....!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> All I'm trying to say is that people should be polite when they go to where other people live, and not tell them how much better things are where they come from.


 
We live in a real world, and unfortunately we continue to run into rude, inconsiderate people every day.  They could say or treat you in much worse way than bragging about their own food.

You only need to apply certain philosophy into this... just interpret "the best" or "better" they use referring their own food as "*different*".


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _First off let me tell you that I think Seatte is one of the most fabulous cities in the country. We spent 5 months in Issaquah and couldnt stay away from the city. No fresh fish in Seattle? They've got to be kidding. Some of the best fish and oysters we've ever eaten was in the Seattle area, As for pizza, that's a very personal opinion. I've sat next to friends who said "this is the best pizza I've ever had" and thought to myself, "this is just as mediocre as it can get." _
> _As for chili over noodles, this is more a midwestern thing and it's called Chili Size in restaurants. If people want to put chili over noodles, let them, I love it and make it that way at home sometimes. Every region has it's own "thing" that is considered the best and that makes traveling so much more interesting. Don't let the critics bother you. Unfortunately Las Vegas, where I live, isn't famous for anything but gambling, but in Michigan where I spend my summers the fruits and veggies are to die for. Doesn't mean there isn't good produce in other parts of the country.  _


 
Drama Queen,

Thanks for that. Issaquah is pretty nice, isn't it? As to the Chili thing, I was just using that as an example. Unfortunately, I seem to have opened a bigger can of worms than I intended. 

You know, I hear the one thing Las Vegas _is_ famous for food-wise is cheap buffets and the like, but that is going back a few years. Is this still the case? I've never been to Vegas, but I had a buddy who lived there for a while many years ago. He did everything from pipe-fitting to limo-driving to being a stuntman in a wild-west show. He was the one who told me about the cheap eats.

And yes, pizza _is_ pretty subjective, isn't it?

Kelly


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Please don't be offended; I was kidding. Sorry if that didn't come across the way I intended it to.


 
no no, not offended. Just stating my opinon.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Can I tell you that I was recently in an hotel in Perth. When I was half way through breakfast, a group of young Americans came in, clutching their boxes of Kellogg's cereals, brought all the way from the US.... Yep, exactly the SAME cereals that were standing on the buffet. Now that REALLY annoyed me....!!!


 
Ishbel,

Yes! _Finally_ someone who understands!

Their apparent attitude was "Our Kellog's Cornflakes are better than yours!" 

_That _is the attitude that offends me!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Kelly


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

Nononononooooooooooo

You misunderstand me - on listening to their conversation, they hadn't expected there to be ANY Kellogg's products available......


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 22, 2006)

I understand that kelly. I'm from Memphis and think we have the best BBQ (because we do, he he he) but it does tick me off when someone from kansas city says they have the best and ours sucks JUST because they are partial to their region. I also like BBQ from KC a lot of people wouldn't say that even if they did like it, so i understand from that perspective.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We live in a real world, and unfortunately we continue to run into rude, inconsiderate people every day. They could say or treat you in much worse way than bragging about their own food.
> 
> You only need to apply certain philosophy into this... just interpret "the best" or "better" they use referring their own food as "*different*".


 
Agreed. But if we never say anything, many may never even have any idea they are _being_ rude.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nononononooooooooooo
> 
> You misunderstand me - on listening to their conversation, they hadn't expected there to be ANY Kellogg's products available......


 
I have witnessed similar things, but rather than being offended, I feel sorry for people like that.  By religiously sticking to the only thing they know instead of trying out something new in a new place, they never realise what they may be missing out on.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> Kelly... In my opinion, it seems that you're doing the very thing that you're complaining about. I don't think there's "one singular right way" of doing anything. I have an open mind, especially where cooking is concerned. This is something you seem to be advocating in one breath... and then stating that "pasta ain't part of [good chili]". That is your opinion, but you seem to be stating it as fact..


 
Granted and admitted, but I was kidding when I made that particular remark about chili and pasta. I'm sorry if it didn't come across that way. If you could have seen my face when I was typing it, I'm sure you would have gotten the fact that I meant it as humor. As it is, I have to rely on smiley faces to tell people when I am not being serious, and I'm apparently not too good at it at this point. Point taken, and I'll work on this.

I also don't think there is any "one singular right way" of doing anything, and this is precisely my point. And I think this is a wonderful thing. Where would we be in the good old USA, or indeed the world, without regional differences? Every country has regional differences. 

For example, I regularly make what one of my Mexican buddies calls "pico de gallo", which is a valid name in parts of Northern Mexico, but most of Mexico calls it "Salsa Mexicana." And when you go from region to region, most have their variations, depending upon what produce grows locally. It would be very rude for me to venture into one of the parts of Mexico that does it differently than I do, and tell them they do it wrong. Also, "pico de gallo" in many parts of Mexico is composed largely of jicama, which has nothing to do with the salsa I make. Who is right, and who is wrong? Both, and neither.

All I'm saying to the world in general is please be polite, and don't barge into someone else's vicinity, and tell them how they do everything wrong.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I have witnessed similar things, but rather than being offended, I feel sorry for people like that. By religiously sticking to the only thing they know instead of trying out something new in a new place, they never realise what they may be missing out on.


 

I agree, Licia.  I wouldn't think of taking food with me to a foreign country.  Part of the fun of visiting a new place is trying their foods, especially their specialties.  How boring to go to, say, Italy and eat at McDonalds.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nononononooooooooooo
> 
> You misunderstand me - on listening to their conversation, they hadn't expected there to be ANY Kellogg's products available......


Oh. How disappointing. My mistake.  

But anyway, who would want to take Kellogs products to your wonderful country instead of sampling the things available for breakfast there? I for one just don't get that at all! 

I've actually talked to people who have toured the UK and Europe, and ate at McDonalds the whole time! You can't really get to know the people of a given region unless you eat their food, and what a wondrous opportunity they passed up!

Kelly


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 22, 2006)

I understand you now, when i first read the thread all i could see was it is much clearer now


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Part of the fun of visiting a new place is trying their foods, especially their specialties.  How boring to go to, say, Italy and eat at McDonalds.


I couldn't agree more. My wife and I actually plan our vacations around food. That and the weather are the top things we consider when deciding where to go. We are looking forward to trips (eventually) to Greece, Spain, Africa, Israel, and many other places and you can be sure we will be eating the local specialties every chance we get!


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> I understand that kelly. I'm from Memphis and think we have the best BBQ (because we do, he he he) but it does tick me off when someone from kansas city says they have the best and ours sucks JUST because they are partial to their region. I also like BBQ from KC a lot of people wouldn't say that even if they did like it, so i understand from that perspective.


 
Jimmy,

NOW we're talkin' ! I'm glad we can see eye-to-eye on this one. I'm sorry if I worded my initial post and responses too poorly to get my true point across, and thanks for being patient with me. It's apparent you now understand what I was trying to say. Thanks for sticking with me.

So, a point of curiosity here. I seem to remember that the trend in KC vs. Memphis BBQ is sweet vs. vinegar in BBQ sauce.? I could have this backwards, or just plain all wrong, but this is the first time I've had the opportunity to chat with a Memphis BBQ expert, so would you please enlighten me? I'm eager to learn.

Kelly


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nononononooooooooooo
> 
> You misunderstand me - on listening to their conversation, they hadn't expected there to be ANY Kellogg's products available......


 
So Ishbel. Please tell me about haggis. I've never eaten it, but I am no stranger to eating the stomachs of various critters. I like Menudo, and Pho. Menudo contains beef stomach, and Pho, if properly made contains not only the stomach of whatever critter is available, but a good deal of other stuff most Americans wouldn't eat as well. I would love to try haggis someday! I really like new food experiences, and I'm not at all squeamish. I figure if people of a given region can eat it, it's probably not going to kill me either!  

Kelly


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> I understand you now, when i first read the thread all i could see was it is much clearer now


 
Thanks, Jimmy. I'm glad of this. My intent is to make friends, not enemies.

Kelly


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. My wife and I actually plan our vacations around food. That and the weather are the top things we consider when deciding where to go. We are looking forward to trips (eventually) to Greece, Spain, Africa, Israel, and many other places and you can be sure we will be eating the local specialties every chance we get!


 
Hey GB,

I think the only place I might have a problem with is Greece, and I am probably wrong about this. All the Greek restaurants around here, however, seem to put vinegar in _everything_. Pasta salad, put vinegar in it. Sandwiches, put vinegar on them. Olives, soak 'em in vinegar until that is all they taste like. Salad, pizza, ice cream, lamb, apple pie, the more vinegar, the merrier.

I suppose, however, this could be like judging all of China based on a few local Cantonese restaurants. I would love to go to Greece and find out I'm wrong. I just couldn't stand meal after meal that tasted all the same, especially if they all tasted of vinegar.

Have you been there? has Anyone been there? Please tell me I'm wrong!

Kelly


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Hey GB,
> 
> I think the only place I might have a problem with is Greece, and I am probably wrong about this. All the Greek restaurants around here, however, seem to put vinegar in _everything_. Pasta salad, put vinegar in it. Sandwiches, put vinegar on them. Olives, soak 'em in vinegar until that is all they taste like. Salad, pizza, ice cream, lamb, apple pie, the more vinegar, the merrier...


 

Lemon, maybe but vinegar?


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> There ARE regional differences, usually based on historical ethnic migration patterns and availability of food supply.
> 
> But people in some places are just "naturally" better at some things than people in others. Here in Utah for instance they make the best Green Jello in the world... and probably as much of it as the rest of the world too.


 
LOL! Thanks for that. You seem to have the same sense of humor that a couple of cowboy buddies of mine had. They were from Nephi. I really miss those guys! They moved back years ago. Couldn't take the traffic out here.

Kelly


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Hey GB,
> 
> I think the only place I might have a problem with is Greece, and I am probably wrong about this. All the Greek restaurants around here, however, seem to put vinegar in _everything_. Pasta salad, put vinegar in it. Sandwiches, put vinegar on them. Olives, soak 'em in vinegar until that is all they taste like. Salad, pizza, ice cream, lamb, apple pie, the more vinegar, the merrier.
> 
> ...


That would kind of be like someone from Greece saying they don't want to come eat in America because we put ketchup on everything 

I have never been to Greece, but I can promise you that not everything would taste the same and not everything wouldhave vinegar.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Kelly, This just my opinion, but I think your brush might be a little broad. More than a few times I've sat at a picnic table while a Texan and a Tennessean argued passionately about whether it was brisket or pork butt that was just a waste of a good smoke oven. I've never heard any malice in these discussions. Just friendly rivalry and pride of place.
> 
> In fact I think the influences that homogenize the pallet are much stronger and regional differences need to be cherished and preserved.
> 
> The snoot nosed disdain of some visitors, that is a mask for ignorance and intolerance is of course, what I think you meant in your post, and I agree that it's disgusting.


 
Skilletlicker,

I agree with you wholeheartedly. There is nothing at all wrong with friendly rivalry, and regional differences certainly need to be preserved. That is what makes the world an interesting place. How would it be, if everywhere you went, all you could find to eat were cheeseburgers?

Absolutely I was referring to the "Snoot-nosed disdain of visitors." This was pretty much my entire point, and I'm glad you caught it. Nice quote, too, by the way.

Kelly


----------



## The Z (Jun 22, 2006)

Many years ago when I was in the Navy, I was shore-based in southern Spain for several years.  When I first arrived it took a little time to wrap my palate around some of their regional specialties/delicacies (tapas, octopus, mussels, bocarones, gazpacho, sherry, ponchè, etc...).  Once I did, however, I was able to laugh at new arrivals to the area and port visitors who complained that they were not able to find a decent burger/fries or pizza in this port/fishing village.  Some even went so far as to pay squadron members (who flew frequently to Germany) good money to bring them McDonald's food.

LOL

I used to pity those fools. 

The moral of the story is:  People develop their tastes in particular areas and it may take some time to discover/appreciate local cuisine.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I visit Greece and the Greek islands on a fairly regular basis, and I find they tend to use lemon more than vinegar as the acidic part of dressings etc.  Maybe this is a case of the Americanisation of Greek dishes?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

BTW, if you do a search from the top bar, on haggis - there are LOADSA posts about it!


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> BTW, if you do a search from the top bar, on haggis - there are LOADSA posts about it!


 
Yes, but I wanted _your_ take on it!

Kelly


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Agreed. But if we never say anything, many may never even have any idea they are _being_ rude.


I have found few, if any, occasions where, in retrospect, explaining a strangers rudeness to him was helpful to anyone.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 22, 2006)

I think a big factor is that some people expect things to taste different and welcome those differences, and some people expect things to taste like how they're used to, and they can't appreciate the differences and just deal with that's how it is. 

I'm glad BBQ from North Carolina, Texas, Memphis, KC, etc. tastes different. I'm glad that pizza from NYC, Chicago, LA, etc. tastes different. It's gives each region it's own personality and makes life interesting. When I travel, the last thing I want to do is to find a restaurant that serves food similar to Hawaii or Los Angeles. I specifically seek out regional or ethnic restaurants because I want to taste what a particular area is known for. 

If everything tasted the same, there would be no way to measure your likes or dislikes, and food would be so mundane.

But Kelly, you should give Seattle/Washington State more props. Besides the salmon, you have oysters, razor clams, halibut, trout, cherries, apples, mushrooms, microbrews, wine, etc. etc. When I was living there I loved the produce and meat/seafood selection that was available. There are also some very good new and established chefs there who do some exciting things with the local food products.


----------



## mish (Jun 22, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We all come from a different background, with different experiences and customs. And of course, every person has their own preferences. If someone thinks certain things is the best FOR HIM/HER, it doesn't mean that person is right or wrong in any absolute manner. It is just a personal opinion, which we all need to accept and respect, just as well as other people should with yours, if they don't particularly share your opinion.
> 
> You are right about the issue with pizzas in Italy, and here also there are lots of regional prides. But it should be more like a conversation piece with lots of positive stimulation, rather than a cause to pick a fight.
> 
> It doesn't mean we should argue and get hostile just because we don't share the same opinion upon certain things. Like GB pointed out, you never know, you may learn something new from these "different" people. Hey, the life may get easier and you will have a bit more peace of mind if you can ease up a bit more...


 
Well said, urmaniac.

Perhaps you should rename this topic a rave or regional differences. You mentioned: 

"Okay, I'm from the Pacific Northwest. _We don't claim to know much regarding food around here, aside from coffee, Pacific Salmon, Dungeness Crab, and maybe a couple of other things."_

Can you share your recipes with us?

I see this forum as an exchange of cooking ideas and positive discussion. Something that "annoyed" me, were posts where members ask for suggestions for recipes, members shared ideas, and a reply like - let's call in an expert (let's just say, from Italy as an example). To me, that is rude, and 
says, the rest of the world or members don't know how to cook Italian (again, just an example). Or replys like (not verbatim), certain members have proved from their track record (on this site) that one is more knowledgeable than another. Everyone here has something special to offer and share, as I see it.

BTW, I don't think that pizza originated in Italy. I'm sure someone will be along to debate pizza. I'm from NYC, btw, and it doesn't mean I can't match or make a better Italian dish than anyone living in Italy (just an example). 

As far as being "annoyed" when someone mispronounces a dish, I've visited many restaurants with different cuisines, and if I mispronounce a dish, so be it. I'm there for the experience, and ALWAYS keep an open mind when it comes to cooking; and if anyone has a better idea on how to prepare a dish, or where to go, that they prefer, I'm all for it!

P.S. Again, btw, I grew up in NYC, a melting pot of cuisines and cultures -- not everyone prepares the same dish the same way... so 'regional' is what someone grew up with, and may improvise recipes from generations ago to suit one's taste.


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been following this thread today, and I confess to some puzzlement. In my opinion, the only one suffering when you become annoyed is YOU. 

I have seen topics come and go on this board, but this one baffles me. Not that I plan to shut it down at the moment, but it seems to have no purpose other than to complain. Even the Venting thread is there to engender support from others. If I didn't have to moderate here, I would ignore this thread entirely.


----------



## mish (Jun 22, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I've been following this thread today, and I confess to some puzzlement. In my opinion, the only one suffering when you become annoyed is YOU.
> 
> I have seen topics come and go on this board, but this one baffles me. Not that I plan to shut it down at the moment, but it seems to have no purpose other than to complain. Even the Venting thread is there to engender support from others. If I didn't have to moderate here, I would ignore this thread entirely.


 
Agreed here, Alix. I really fail to see the point here, other than complaining and no apparent direction of what the "point" is.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

Then there is a mid-western city that claims to be the chili capital of the world, and yet they pour their "chili" over noodles


It's just something they're known for.


----------



## mish (Jun 22, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Then there is a mid-western city that claims to be the chili capital of the world, and yet they pour their "chili" over noodles
> 
> 
> It's just something they're known for.


 
It's pretty good over spaghetti squash as well.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooh Mish that sounds pretty interesting


----------



## mish (Jun 22, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Ooh Mish that sounds pretty interesting


 
Middie, hope you give it a try. Put a dollup of sour cream on top, some chopped chives, and shredded cheddar or mexican cheese -- it's not pretty, but it's good. That's from my regional kitchen. 

Oh, yeah, you can put the mixture back in the squash shells for a 'cleaner' presentation.


----------



## The Z (Jun 22, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I've been following this thread today, and I confess to some puzzlement. In my opinion, the only one suffering when you become annoyed is YOU.
> 
> I have seen topics come and go on this board, but this one baffles me. Not that I plan to shut it down at the moment, but it seems to have no purpose other than to complain. Even the Venting thread is there to engender support from others. If I didn't have to moderate here, I would ignore this thread entirely.


 
I guess it started out as a 'vent' about poor manners and then morphed into more of a celebration of regional cuisine diversity (that's how I see it anyway).


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Yes, but I wanted _your_ take on it!
> 
> Kelly


 
Andmy 'take' is in those threads.... I eat haggis about once a fortnight in winter, but not in summer.   It's a tasty dish, but many foreigners LOVE to say 'blechhhhh' without tasting it.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 22, 2006)

Have to agree with the Z.  I think everyone is pretty much in agreement that regional distinctions should be appreciated and preserved, and that it's OK to "argue" good-naturedly about it.  Think Kelly made it clear that he meant no hostility.

I'll be happy to discuss the superior merits of Chicago pizza and Memphis BBQ with anyone who cares to have a civilized discourse.


----------



## The Z (Jun 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to discuss the superior merits of Chicago pizza and Memphis BBQ with anyone who cares to have a civilized discourse.


 
I fail to comprehend how someone who believes that Chicago pizza and Memphis BBQ are 'superior' would be capable of civilized discourse, so I will respectfully decline.

I keed!  I keed!


----------



## BlueCat (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like we have a bit of Chicago bashing right here on this topic to me.  I'm not from the city, but from a western suburb, but I don't happen to know of any Chicagoans who are braggarts like that.  Not all Chicagoans are rude.  Many of them are very nice people.  We have some nice ones right here if I'm not mistaken.

I've also had marginal étouffée in New Orleans as well, but I don't claim that they as a city don't know how to make it there, unless I've tried a number of restaurants.
 
BC


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 22, 2006)

The chili on pasta is a Cinncinatti Dish I had it a few times but did not care for it much as Im used to Texas Chili or New Mexico Chili both of those totally different. In Cinncinatti they put cinnamon or cloves in it.They serve it straight up or with pasta and or raw onions or some other stuff.In that city there are tons of places thet claim they make the best chili ,they even have chains that make it exclusively.
I dont care where you go there are going to be places not as good as others whether its pizza or other things.
What I hate is when a reaturant claims they make the best this or that and Im dissapointed.
I was really dissapointed in Chicago Pizza and believe me I tried alot of places the only pizza I liked was at a place called Home Run Pizza.
Also you cant believe what some might say about a great place to eat if they have no taste buds.


----------



## licia (Jun 22, 2006)

Living in Florida (another melting pot) we hear quite a bit on this. Our pizza, seafood, barbecue or whatever isn't as good as anyone's, they say. But people keep coming here faster than homes can be built for them. Most of them only go back for visits now and again, so they must like SOMETHING here. When we go out to eat, we wait in lines full of people from all parts of the country, so they must like the food too (or either really hate to cook).


----------

